# Offically Going to Snowboarder's Hell



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sorry dude. Can't touch that. You're on your own. :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The only time I've ever done anything that got "noticed" at all, it wasn't really embarrassing-bad. I fell forward on a relatively steep slope, landed on my head (literally) and front flipped back onto my board. Got hoots from the chairlift. I wish I'd had a video.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I have an embarrassing moment at least once a run :laugh:

Last time I was at WC though, a skier lost his skis near the top of alberta face and slid all the way down the face on his ass. Looked painful. He gots lots of cheers from the lift, I have to admit he had a ballsy line. :bowdown:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The other week I was doing speed runs and did the thing you're never supposed to do. I didn't back off my run when I saw an unpredictable newb snowboarder in front and clipped her going about 36mph. For 1/2 a second I thought it was going to be a full force collision. We both went down but not hard. It could have been a lot worse. I apologized profusely, made sure she was fine, and slinked away in embarrassment.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I supermanned a natural 30-35 footer the other day....under the lift....got my toes under me just enough to bounce off em and do a few cartwheels. Apparently it was big enough....I just saw stars and pain....everyone else seemed to think it was pretty sweet.

Beginning of season caught an edge under the lift and ate it real hard.

Worrying I will look bad keeps me from progressing I know it. That and being geriatric...


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

A few weeks ago I carelessly placed my splitboard behind some weak ass bushes to keep it in place as I was getting ready to make my decent. The branch broke and my board raced about 500 feet down the slope before hitting a track and flipping over and stopping. It was a shameful walk down through bottomeless snow to say the least


----------



## van-gramsci (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm near the end of my second year boarding, and even though I've progressed a lot, I'm still prone to some hilarious/mildly embarrassing things from time to time.

A few weeks ago I got into the glades for the first time. Somehow, I managed to get too deep into the trees and in untouched, natural-growth woods. After about 10 minutes of falling, I managed to find my way back to a groomed trail. Just two trees to ride between and I'm home free...except there was a low branch/root between them that I didn't see. So my board caught that and I full-on scorpioned out of the trees and onto the open trail.

A couple skiers checked to see if I was alright (which I was). It must have looked hilarious from their perspective.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Never had an embarrassing moment but my friends have. 2nd time snowboarding for him, he didn't get off the lift at Boreal (he claims the other two riders prevented him from doing so) so it turned with him still on it, they had to stop the lift. And he had to be helped down.

Second time was on bottom of Peak 9 at Breck, one of those small but very fast chairs. Two guys, weren't prepared, literally scooped them up. Once bounced off right away, the other was hanging onto the chair while it was going up, waiting for it to clear the ramp. After that he dropped off. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

This season I was doing some treelines and as I was ready to go back on a groomed trail, a tree appeared out of nowhere, I hitted the brakes but I still hitted the tree, I kinda hugged it  Then all of the snow from the tree fell on me, pretty funny to watch according to my friends :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I have never been embarrased when boarding. I fall all the time, under the lift, when attempting tricks, in front of people, etc. but I always go down laughing! Can't take things too seriously! :yahoo:


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

While skating to the line, where you sit down for the lift, my rear foot slipped on ice the operators had not removed. I fell knocking the person next to me over. The lift operator stopped the lift as the chair just bumped my head.

The people behind me started laughing and I was really embarrassed. The lift resumed operation but it stopped suddenly after a few seconds. The person behind me fell over too knocking down the person beside him.

At that point the lift operators started bashing up the ice with their shovels.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I was skating on flat from one lift to another the other day and somehow crossed up my feet and went down... pretty funny, not so much embarrassing but I guess it would be to some.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Got an STD from a crack whore behind the patrol shack. What can I say, I dig toothless girls.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

corneilli said:


> This season I was doing some treelines and as I was ready to go back on a groomed trail, a tree appeared out of nowhere, I hitted the brakes but I still hitted the tree, I kinda hugged it  Then all of the snow from the tree fell on me, pretty funny to watch according to my friends :thumbsup:


Going down the backside of Stevens Pass there is a run called outer limits and we were riding that. My buddy in front of me who isn't the best just yet, didn't turn fast enough on a cat track and ended up hitting a snow wall at full speed. Left an imprint (he's a big guy) just like in the cartoons.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ THAT would be hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Couple seasons back.....a buddy comes flyin' back into the flat parking lot and catches his front edge. Total scorpion.....main steps....in front of 50 people, waitin' on the bus. Couldn't even wait to see if he was OK.........immediately burst into laughter.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

mine was just yesterday. really tired from riding at Bridger bowl with my buddy saturday, i went to my home mountain Red lodge sunday morning to just do some easy runs,practice more stuff. riding the chairlift for my first run, i put my back foot on my binding before exiting but i thought i raised my board enough to clear the ramp..nope! dug in the front lip, faceplanted down and just laid my head down hoping the chair would not hit me as it passed over me:laugh: got up really quick and skated down off the ramp. that DEFINITELY woke me up. never thought that could ever happen to me but...sure did.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I suck/flail/fall in the lift lines, but I can beat most of you down any day and look better in the pow ( hero snow).


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

At least you're not this guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh6PN59kDWo


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

You were the asscock that unplugged Sprecher... *Cracks knuckles*.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Casual said:


> I was skating on flat from one lift to another the other day and somehow crossed up my feet and went down... pretty funny, not so much embarrassing but I guess it would be to some.


I did something similar a few weeks ago. Skating quickly to meet up with a friend I kind of got my feet mixed up. I started to go down but caught myself very awkwardly and continued to do a half skate half fall for about 25 yards until I finally fell and rolled onto my back.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I watched a skier on Doyle's Dive @ Brighton this past weekend. It's a black that looks more like a double-black right now just from the lack of coverage and runs right underneath the popular snake lift. Any way, the guy is on the mellow part that starts the run, makes about 2 turns, and just inexplicably falls over. He starts laughing at himself, but everyone on the lift was DEATHLY quiet. I think it added to his embarrassment

A couple weekends ago I was following behind my wife and ollied off a cat track onto a blue slope she decided to ride. It wasn't particularly impressive or anything, but I landed it and made about 1 turn before hitting an unexpected powder patch. I dug in and somersaulted a couples times in front of probably 3 different ski school groups. 

Another ski school related story. One time at Brighton I was getting on the Crest Lift to start a late afternoon session. There was zero crowd so I ended up gliding right up to the chair solo. As I was getting ready to skate up a fairly sizable ski school class made up of probably 10 or so 20ish something women came up behind me. Since I can tell you that it's probably clear that I wasn't focusing much on my skate up to the chair. What I did not know was that because it was a decently warm day there was no snow on the ramp (the lifties were obviously just shooting the breeze, but whatever). I caught a tiny bit of edge shortly into my approach when my board came to an unexpected complete stop and fell flat on my butt. Hopped up and got on the chair before it became a total epic fail, but nevertheless that was certainly a derp moment.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

Wet day followed by deep freeze and high winds resulted in unexpected icy patches. Went down a blue, and hit one of these and fell on my ass. Was in the middle of laughing at myself when a ski patrol skiier came over the same lip, hit the same patch, and somersaulted twice. Then I was laughing at both of us.


----------



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

Wasn't really a fail, but still funny.

At the area I was boarding we had a 14 km(8/9 miles) long blue slope. We only did it once because it was a real pain to get back to our hotel, but still. At one point we got off a steep part with some speed, crossed a small bridge and right after that bridge was a hard left turn. One of the group was right in front of me when we came upto the turn, but he didn't turn hard enough so I didn't have any room left to make the turn. I ended up going in the snow covered side where I was stuck and waiting for my other friends to show up. Found it pretty hilarious and so did they. It should be on video aswell where one of them comes over the bridge and you see me sitting stuck in the hill. :laugh:


----------



## strangerDanger (Jan 12, 2012)

jml22 said:


> At least you're not this guy
> Snowboarder on T bar at Mt Buller 2010 season - YouTube


Or this guy: Funny ski lift fail on a snowboard (ORIGINAL) - YouTube


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

I teach snowboarding at my mountain and regularly trip onto the smallest magic carpet with my students. I bring humor to the group


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had so many goddamn scorpiens this year! seems like everytime i fall going over 25km/h i slide straight into a scorpien.. Then burst out laughing and bring my arms up like an airplane  I love making people on the lift laugh 

Oh and last week I was skating along and was passing a 4 y/o girl on skis when I bailed hard about 6' in front of here. The little kid cackled at me!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I had a few wtf moments this weekend. First for some reason I kept putting my foot on my binding and trying to skate...doesn't work so well.

I also ate it 2-3 times goofing around on a green run with my lady friend who is learning. Me paying attention to her plus me riding a brand new set of bindings contributed to it. Tried to ollie once and didn't notice my toe strap had come undone so boom down I went. One time I was just carving and I guess I zoned out so my lead foot was toe side and my rear was heel..and yeah that didn't work out so well. Come another 3-4 pulls of my flask though and I was riding like a champ.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I just thought of another thing I did a bunch of times last year. Nobody could have known about it but myself but I was working on BS 3's on a 25' stepdown and everytime I tried to grab stale when I let go I would run my hand over my ratchet release... so ya I'm landing 3's with my back binding popped open over and over again trying not to crash which is tough when you need to land on your toes haha... I have since corrected this problem to avoid certain death.


----------

